# Fruits and Veggies



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

After many trials, we have finally found a dog food that Ava does not have trouble with - Royal Canine for sensitive stomachs. I feed her the kibbles dry, and usually add a few green beans, which she loves. When she was at Penn for her liver shunt surgery, she ate pieces of plain baked sweet potato. She also has baby carrots from time to time. What other fruits and veggies do you give your Maltese? I know grapes, raisins, and garlic are bad, so she never gets those. I want to be able to provide her with more veggies, but wanted to get feeback from others as to what works best. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (jlhajmom @ Sep 8 2008, 05:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=632019


> After many trials, we have finally found a dog food that Ava does not have trouble with - Royal Canine for sensitive stomachs. I feed her the kibbles dry, and usually add a few green beans, which she loves. When she was at Penn for her liver shunt surgery, she ate pieces of plain baked sweet potato. She also has baby carrots from time to time. What other fruits and veggies do you give your Maltese? I know grapes, raisins, and garlic are bad, so she never gets those. I want to be able to provide her with more veggies, but wanted to get feeback from others as to what works best. Thanks in advance for your help![/B]


I give Nikki lots of veggies every day - broccoli, cauliflower, carrots, artichoke hearts, zucchini, sweet potato. Artichoke hearts are very good for the liver, as is watermelon. Skinless apples are a good fruit to give. I mince everything very small.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Mine eat carrots, green beans, califlower, broccoli, loves snap peas, frozen peas, green, red and yellow peppers, pineapple, peaches, apples, melon, plums but for some reason they don't like bananas??? :bysmilie:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Mine eat all of the above plus bananas and melons. Tilly loves citrus (oranges, grapefruits, tangelos, etc.) but Lacie hates citrus. Neither will eat lettuce but they love tomatoes.


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Uno likes...
Fruits: apples, strawberries, plums, peaches, nectarines, mangos, bananas. He will do anything for some mango. He avoids pineapple, blueberries, and melons.
Veggies: carrots, peas, pureed spinach, potatoes, celery, some lettuces, pureed and baked sweet potatoes, and all bell peppers (great for training). The purees (including no sugar added applesauce) are either homemade or storebought organic and can be helpful for mixing in with kibble, fish or chicken.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I think this is a great topic. It's interesting that they would eat all those different kinds of veggies and fruits. My last Maltese used to love peas. Especially frozen. I'd roll the peas to him and he'd catch them with his mouth. Like a game almost. What other foods are bad though? Onions, garlic, grapes and raisens. What else? Maybe someone should pin it. Sort of a good food/bad food list. :thumbsup:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (beckinwolf @ Sep 8 2008, 06:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=632067


> I think this is a great topic. It's interesting that they would eat all those different kinds of veggies and fruits. My last Maltese used to love peas. Especially frozen. I'd roll the peas to him and he'd catch them with his mouth. Like a game almost. What other foods are bad though? Onions, garlic, grapes and raisens. What else? Maybe someone should pin it. Sort of a good food/bad food list. :thumbsup:[/B]



CHOCOLATE! Especially dark and baking extremely toxic.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Tango & Tillie love baby carrots, bananas, apples, and strawberries!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

PRETTY MUCH ALL THE ABOVE IN VERY SMALL AMOUNTS .BACI'S FAVORITES BANANAS,APPLES YAMS ,CARROTS AND LATELY PUMPKIN .FOR THE GREENS -GREEN BEANS ,BROCCOLI-.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

All the veggies mentioned above are great - as Nikki's mom said they should be finely chopped, minced or pureed. Dogs cannot break down the fibrous cell walls of most veggies so they need a little help with that.

Leslie


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

Thank you, everyone, for the great suggestions! Ava Jane is going to be one happy little girl with all these new items on her "acceptable" list.


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Sep 8 2008, 07:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=632033


> Mine eat carrots, green beans, califlower, broccoli, loves snap peas, frozen peas, green, red and yellow peppers, pineapple, peaches, apples, melon, plums but for some reason they don't like bananas??? :bysmilie:[/B]



Pebbles is scared to death of bananas, lol. Everytime I pull one out and try to feed it to her she goes nuts, barking and growling at it until she eventually decides to run away and hide


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Sep 8 2008, 10:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=632210


> QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Sep 8 2008, 07:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=632033





> Mine eat carrots, green beans, califlower, broccoli, loves snap peas, frozen peas, green, red and yellow peppers, pineapple, peaches, apples, melon, plums but for some reason they don't like bananas??? :bysmilie:[/B]



Pebbles is scared to death of bananas, lol. Everytime I pull one out and try to feed it to her she goes nuts, barking and growling at it until she eventually decides to run away and hide 
[/B][/QUOTE]




:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: I can just picture Pebbles :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

The girls eat banannas ,carrots , and apples


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

"Pebbles is scared to death of bananas, lol. Everytime I pull one out and try to feed it to her she goes nuts, barking and growling at it until she eventually decides to run away and hide  "


Laura, Have you seen that you tube video of the Maltese scared of the banana? Is that Pebbles? :rofl:


----------

